# Electrical Issues



## susanmont (Apr 14, 2013)

I posted this to the general area, but I thought I would post it again here... just in case. 

I  have a travel trailer that is 2 months old. This weekend the electrical unit would not work...even the battery indicator light does not work. When we plugged the RV into a power source the outlets worked but nothing that runs off the 12 volt would work (lights, control panel, radio, jacks, slide, etc.) All fuses are good and all connections appear to be okay.
What could it be?

Thank you!

Susan
who is new to the
RV camping world


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello Susan and welcome to the forum. I am taking a guess here, but sounds like you have a fuse blown, or dead battery or batteries. I believe there is a in line fuse coming from the battery to the TT, did you check that one? we hope you find the problem and good luck and please post back you finding.


----------



## frankyb (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi susan,
   I had an inline fuse coming off the battery that blew and killed my entire DC cercuit.  The other thing to check is to find where the converter is located and check it.  They usually have either a fuse or curcuit breaker mounted on them that may be blown or tripped.

Frank


----------

